# Bay City, Michigan July 14th



## TimS (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi All,

My Name is Tim Socier and I own TIMOTHY'S FINE TOBACCOS in Bay City, MI. I am having a Summer Cigar Festival on July 14th. This is combined with our local Be Cool car show.

The street will be closed to trafic as the custom cars will line the streets on both sides. We will have a Cuban band along with a Cuban roller, Cigar girls, great food and a massage chair. The Fuente rep (and others) will be passing out free cigars. We will also have some great deals on cigars.

There is no charge to get in. This is all about enjoying our passion. You can learn more at www DOT timothysfinetobaccos DOT com.

Take care


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

OOOhhh Boyyy


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Booker, wanna make the trip? Maybe we can steal Chip away for the day, too.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm there!:ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Anywhere for me to camp out after this so i dont have to drive home that night?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be up in Flint by then


----------



## TimS (Jun 12, 2007)

shaerza said:


> Anywhere for me to camp out after this so i dont have to drive home that night?


There is a double Tree hotel, one block down or I have an empty building right next store. It has a bathroom but no funiture. If you have a sleeping bag and air mattress, you would be golden. Plenty of resturants.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats not a bad idea Tim. I'm sure no one would mind sleeping in an old cigar store! 

Good thinking!


----------

